# My LRS round



## mike_cos (Apr 13, 2011)

990 mt of altitude! Rain, snow, wind, mud, shit... no smoking, no cooking, no lighting, no masturbating, no resting...... dudes at OPCOM... WTF... is this an OP?
Insertion:     Airborne
infiltration:   foxtrot patrol
execution:     not available
exfiltration:  foxtrot patrol
extraction:    not available






















Hey.... where is ORP? I have to piss...











SHORT VIDEO


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice setup and those "leafy" jackets look awesome.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 13, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Nice setup and those "leafy" jackets look awesome.


old "Advantage Timber" Realtree....
http://www.realtree.com/camo/realtree-camo-patterns/advantage-timber


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> old "Advantage Timber" Realtree....
> http://www.realtree.com/camo/realtree-camo-patterns/advantage-timber



I thought they looked familiar.  It really looks good in the field like that.


----------



## Boon (Apr 13, 2011)

In the last pic, are those two ponchos set up?  Whatever the one on the right is, that is perfectly blended in, not to mention kinda trippy.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 13, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> I thought they looked familiar.  It really looks good in the field like that.


It's very comfortable and fits in a pocket of ACU


----------



## x SF med (Apr 13, 2011)

In a couple of those pics it looks like one of your Team has a goat tied to his head...  WTF?


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 13, 2011)

x SF med said:


> In a couple of those pics it looks like one of your Team has a goat tied to his head...  WTF?


She was the female of our team........ other all gays


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 13, 2011)

Boon said:


> In the last pic, are those two ponchos set up?


yes they are...


----------



## Headshot (Apr 13, 2011)

Those super shiny boots go well with the Walmart cammo.....nice pics.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> She was the female of our team........ other all gays



um, you're gay... is that what you just said?:-|:eek:


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 14, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Those super shiny boots go well with the Walmart cammo.....nice pics.


Thanks HS.....     LMAO!.... after 26 hours of heavy rain we had shiny balls too.... we could not piss otherwise we could compromise our OP with the glow of our balls.....  please note in this pic how my cammo how wet is.....:confused:



x SF med said:


> um, you're gay... is that what you just said?:-|:eek:


Hey Troll.. I thought you knew that already....;)


----------



## Headshot (Apr 14, 2011)

Mike, you can prevent that by either buying a pair of desert tan boots, or getting an extra pair of black boots and taking some sand paper to them to rough up the leather, only use them in the field of course.  You have no idea how many wannabe Snipers I busted on stalks from the boots alone.  I kept a pair of desert tans in my drag bag that I had dyed my own cammo design into, I used them strictly for stalking.  All of the cammo above the ankle won't matter one bit when the part of you that is doing the most moving is glistening like a strobe through a Snipers scope.  Just my 2, still nice pics though.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice pics.  Mike you might want to make some shields for your bino lenses.  Just use plastic card and tape it around them then trim it to about 2" long and have it sloping down.  It's to stop the sun hitting the lenses directly.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 14, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Nice pics.  Mike you might want to make some shields for your bino lenses.  Just use plastic card and tape it around them then trim it to about 2" long and have it sloping down.  It's to stop the sun hitting the lenses directly.


thanks Mac... in this OP we needed amphibious lenses...:confused:... (usually we built up OP on south face, to have sun on back)


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2011)

Good to see that Italian LRS are actually doing LRS!


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

dknob said:


> Good to see that Italian LRS are actually doing LRS!


Bad experiences with us?....


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mike, what size boots do you wear?


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Mike, what size boots do you wear?


11... sometimes 11,5... do you want to give me Belleville for free?... oh thanks mara...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> 11... sometimes 11,5... do you want to give me Belleville for free?... oh thanks mara...


 
ask the correct question Mara... 11 - 11,5 ... European or US... it does make a difference.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

x SF med said:


> ask the correct question Mara... 11 - 11,5 ... European or US... it does make a difference.


It's very difficult for me wear european 11 or 11,5 size.... (my son is 2 and he has 24...)


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2011)

See, I was right.  It does make a difference.:-"


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

LMAO... you talk like a colonel... (are you?)...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> LMAO... you talk like a colonel... (are you?)...



Oh, Hell NO....  Mara, BAN him he's accusing me of being an officer.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> LMAO... you talk like a colonel... (are you?)...





Colonel Mustard maybe...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

More like General Malaise.

I have boots in US 7 and US 13.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Oh, Hell NO....  Mara, BAN him he's accusing me of being an officer.





0699 said:


> Colonel Mustard maybe...





Marauder06 said:


> More like General Malaise.
> 
> I have boots in US 7 and US 13.



I love this website!....

P.S. who is colonel mustard?....


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 16, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Oh, Hell NO....  Mara, BAN him he's accusing me of being an officer.




WOW, I never knew you could sink to new lows,  a officer, who would have figured?    Probably at the next BBQ, you will request the proper wine, a napkin and orderly so you can eat.  :eek:


Mike_cos, he is Colonel Corn..........


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> More like General Malaise.
> 
> I have boots in US 7 and US 13.


ehm... mara... why you ask me this?


----------



## 0699 (Apr 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I love this website!....
> 
> P.S. *who is colonel mustard*?....



Character from a board game here in the states called _Clue_.  Professor Plum, Colonel Mustard, I forget the others...


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 16, 2011)

Or it might be Cluedo in Italia/Europe like it is here and the UK. You guys probably have it in Italy but it's probably called Bunga Bunga


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Or it might be Cluedo in Italia/Europe like it is here and the UK. You guys probably have it in Italy but it's probably called Bunga Bunga


oh yessss.... I know well bunga bunga... I like it.... i'm not gay....  (I know Cluedo too...)


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 16, 2011)

The way that dickhead Silvio does it, it seems very not gay


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> The way that dickhead Silvio does it, it seems very not gay


I vote for him for this reason.....  (the other italian politicians or communists or gays...)


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> ehm... mara... why you ask me this?



Either because I'm stalking you, or because I have a whole bunch of boots I want to get rid of.  Your pick.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Either because I'm stalking you, or because I have a whole bunch of boots I want to get rid of.  Your pick.


thanks mara... tell me about your bunch of boots...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> oh yessss.... I know well bunga bunga... I like it.... i'm not gay.... (I know Cluedo too...)



that's not what you said in Post #12 on this thread...  make up your mind, please.  :confused::eek::-/


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2011)

o





mike_cos said:


> Bad experiences with us?....


oh no sir. just a lot of LRS units in our military not doing the jobs they're meant to bedoing. LRS by name only , not actions. there is of course exceptions.. but they are minority.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 17, 2011)

dknob said:


> o
> oh no sir. just a lot of LRS units in our military not doing the jobs they're meant to bedoing. LRS by name only , not actions. there is of course exceptions.. but they are minority.


mmm I see... it's a dirty job... maybe US military tech (drones, sat...) has substituted LRS teams, what you think about this?


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 17, 2011)

x SF med said:


> that's not what you said in Post #12 on this thread...  make up your mind, please.  :confused::eek::-/


Like every military men, sometimes i'm not very stable....


----------



## Headshot (Apr 17, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Like every military men, sometimes i'm not very stable....



I heard you've been caught in the stable on many a lonely night. :eek:


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 17, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Either because I'm stalking you, or because I have a whole bunch of boots I want to get rid of.  Your pick.


my bunch of boots...


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 17, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I heard you've been caught in the stable on many a lonely night. :eek:


mmm... false friends....


----------

